# ICD 10 For Arthropathy of spinal facet joint



## Beth Rice (Nov 18, 2015)

Can anyone help me with the following code?

?	Arthropathy of spinal facet joint with effusion?


----------



## vj_tiwari (Nov 25, 2015)

Hey,

As per I-10 Index to Diseases & Injuries, 

Arthropathy => (See also Arthritis) 
Arthritis => Spine => (See also Spondylopathy, inflammatory)
Spondylopathy, inflammatory => M46.90
a) Cervical : M46.92
b) Cervicothoracic : M46.93
c) Lumbar : M46.96
d) Lumbosacral : M46.97
e) Multiple: M46.99

Now, for effusion, I-10 will lead you to -Effusion => Spine => See Meningitis, however, I beleive this has to be coded with Other Disorder of spine => See also Dorsopathy => M53.9. 

Hope this helps!!! 

VJ


----------



## rohitramesh777@gmail.com (Aug 11, 2018)

*HI!!*

any one help me ,To finding the code of thoracic facet syndrome????


----------

